# Who are the largest plastisol transfer vendors for a large on-going program?



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

It is my perception that Transfer Express, F+M, Pro World, and maybe Howard are the largest vendors for plastisol transfers. Any truth to that perception? Who are the largest suppliers that could handle a substantial program?

I am currently a fairly large customer of one of these vendors. A very happy customer I might add. However, I have attempted to get pricing and samples for a new program for 3 months. Now I am opening it up to new vendors since my sales person is non responsive and I am against a deadline for photo shoot. 

I have a new opportunity with an existing client that should lead to hundreds of corporate type orders per year. They spend well over $100K in screen printing now. I am hoping to convert most of those dollars to transfers. The orders would average around 100-500 pieces and mostly be "left chest" size.

There are a few catches though:

1. We need a very fast turnaround time. EVERY time. I see on wormil's spreadsheet that Air Waves is 10 days out. Is that true? That would eliminate them. 1-3 is about the max time that could be allowed.

2. The client end clients often require a pre production proof of 1 piece. The order could be for 24-2000 but somehow we would need a pre pro. I realize there will be a cost to this and that is fine. I just need a set program and fast turn time.

3. The material is mostly poly but some nylon is involved.

4. I would like to be able to gang images to lower my cost per logo but it is not a deal breaker.

The rest would be a great program for someone. A lot of orders. A lot of repeat orders. Program type business. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks.

Brent


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you looked local? Transfers are not limited to the known transfer companies. Based on your fast turnaround requirements, local seems to be the way to go if you can find a contract printer who will do transfers for you.


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

Interesting. No I have not. I assumed the pricing from a "typical" screen printer would be cost prohibitve compared to companies that create transfers for a living. I will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

eagleact said:


> Interesting. No I have not. I assumed the pricing from a "typical" screen printer would be cost prohibitve compared to companies that create transfers for a living. I will check it out. Thanks.


Pricing is not the issue. The cost per print/sheet is about the same. The issue is making sure they know what they are doing.


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

I would check with Versatranz. I use thousands of transfers from them every year and their turnaround is the best in the industry and quality and ease of use are tops as well. I usually order on Wed am and they are delivered on Friday if I use overnight shipping which is very reasonable through them. I would give them a call. Good Luck. I do however think that screen printing all of those will be much cheaper though.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

For the last year we have been using Dowling Graphics and are very pleased with their quality, service and pricing. Check them out for larger quantities they print on a very large sheet (don't remember the size) and that really cuts down the cost per image. Gwen Moss is great to work with, she has been there 24 years and knows her stuff.

Larry


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Stick the majors if you want consistent service and quality.....As far as the turn around time and services you require, be prepared to pay....If your client is that demanding they should be prepared to pay..And if you are re-selling to a re-seller, why do they need you?....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I believe Air Waves subs their printing out to Versatrans, not sure if Pro-World prints in-house either. I would also consider Dowling, they are a big company and can print large sheets sizes that will make ganging large runs cheaper. I don't know the relative sizes of any of these companies but my impression was always that F&M is a sizable outfit.

Also consider that when you rush orders in any kind of printing, the probability for errors grows considerably. If you'll be doing some nylon, that can be tricky and some vendors want a sample beforehand.


----------

